# '06 Dash Kit



## BigUnit42 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I am havin a hell of a time trying to find one of these. I am putting in a nice system including an Alpine IVA-W200 DVD touch screen receiver. I cannot find a double din dash kit for this anywhere. Anyone know of the possible options I have?


----------



## BigUnit42 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well to answer my own question, and if anyone else is interested, I found a double din dash kit for anyone that wants a nice aftermarket unit. You wont find it anywhere but metraonline.com and then the only way you can purchase it is by calling them direct. Its more money but you really dont have a choice. I will post pics when it's all done hopefully this weekend. 

FYI the part number is:

METRA 95-3528


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

When you replace the stock head unit will the steering wheel controls and the dash computer(showing what station you are listening to, what mode, etc) still work or do you have to sacrifice that for better sound, only thing I am not really pleased with is the stereo.


----------



## BigUnit42 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well actually you can keep the steering wheel controls depending on what type of head unit you get. I am getting an alpine screen and the part you need to get for steering wheel controls is the PAC SWI-ALP. This part works for many models and usually comes with a list. 

As for the dashboard display I am assuming if you still have the steering wheel controls programmed it will keep showing it on the dashboard.


----------

